# Chevrolet 3500 2WD DUALLY PLOWING



## allseasonsmaint (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone use a 2wd truck for plowing? any luck or advice i have a 2001 chevy 3500 dmax 2wd dually want to try plowing with it need advice or help anyone use a setup like this.
thanks


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

im not sure i would, if i was you i would trade it in on a 4X4, on flat surfaces you would be ok but in hilly areas you would be SOL


----------



## allseasonsmaint (Mar 21, 2007)

*2001 chevy 3500 2wd*

even with a sander or ezdumper in the back?
thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

That truck sits very low to the ground. You will have to crank the bars and add timberns. I personally wouldn't put a plow on any dually unless its a dump truck if its 2wd. You really need it to be weighted down. A Pickup bed is a lot lighter than a dump when empty the spreader out. So when your out of salt, you can get stuck more easly.


----------



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

I dunno much cuz I am new around here....
but I do have a diesel dually, a 2005 Ram CTD 3500. I thought of putting a plow on it for my personal use, but this winter I still got stuck on the slope of my driveway even with chains and about 500lbs ballast. The diesel engine is so heavy, I would also be concerned about adding the weight of the plow to the front end which doesn't seem to be as beefy a front end as they put on the 4x4's.

but if you can figure out how to make it work, let me know...


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

500 pounds of ballast on a dually is nothing... You need some WEIGHT!!! Especially to offset the plow weight. Probably should have at least 1000 lbs in the back above or behind the axle. Chains are good if youhave the weght to use them. You may also want to upgrade your rear diff to a Detroit Locker. 2wd trucks are ok to plow with if you really use your head and respect their limitations since it sounds likeyou are only using it for your drive. I don't think it makes much sense to buy another truck just to plow your drive. After all-- sooner or later the snow will melt!! Good Luck!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*2WD Dually PLOWING*

GEE I have to Chuckel at this Plowing w/ a 2WD Dually--as I Dono? WHY?? No One has Stated the Basic RULE in Plowing! & heres the RULE! You have to have the Same WEIGHT in the Body to Compinsate the Plows Weight--on FRONT--& a Liitle Heavyer won*t Hurt--as even 4X4s are actually ONE power wheel in Front & One in Back--DOC & Maint--BOTH your Trucks will Plow Snow like CRAZY! I Am a trouble Shooter for a Local Contractor during the Winter Months--WE have several 2WD Duallys WE Plow with--I drive a New last yrs Model GMC--& hardly ever Shift into 4X4--this yr the Boss is installing Wings on All our Duallys--& w/ Sanders in the Bodies--they Plow as Good as the Bigger Rigs--WE have an Older--One Ton 2WD Chevy w/ a 454 for Power & an 8 ft Fisher on IT--& other than Using a Lot of GAS--It Plows Great!--& they GUYS LOVE IT as its the First Truck out of the YARD! even though theres several 4X4 Diesels also there ready to GO! I*M lucky as I take Mine Home--I DONO? as I*M Not a DOC but if I was? I*D tend to sevreral more Patients & Let some? Plower Do My Long Drive!--as Plowing is Serious Business! & DOC If YOU Do get Stuck? & break a Finger? Arm or Leg? getting Out!--& it can Happen!--How much $$ have You Saved?--Call a Local Plower & take Good Care of Your Patients!--my Opinion--OleTower--


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

allseasonsmaint;388679 said:


> anyone use a 2wd truck for plowing? any luck or advice i have a 2001 chevy 3500 dmax 2wd dually want to try plowing with it need advice or help anyone use a setup like this.
> thanks


Mine is 2wd with a locker, good for flat ground , will not push up a hill from a stop at the bottom.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have an 01 Dually with a spreader on it and you hardly ever use the 4x4. If I replace it, I might not even get 4wd.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I plowed with mine for 3 years, had alot of people give me crap, but never got stuck. put some weight in the back and drive sensibly. I had to pull the 4 wheelers out all the time.wesport


----------

